# Potty Training



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

I got my pup yesterday and have been posting madly with all my new questions! There is so much to learn! We are crate training our Maya and I'm not sure if we're doing it right. The problem is that it's really hard to know when she has to go out. They say every hour and right after the pup eats, drinks, plays, and sleeps. That means we're spending a lot of time outside! Today she didn't poop until almost 2 hours after she ate. Often it's a while between when she drinks and pees. At one point today she went 3 1/2 hours between peeing. Another time she had peed 15 minutes ago outside so I thought it was safe to have her out of the crate, but she peed on the rug. She didn't do any of the warning signs they talk about like sniffing or circling. The other problem we're having is that she has figured out that she gets a treat when she pees, so she has started to pee a little, then get excited, stop, and run to me for the treat. Does anyone have any tips of how to deal with that? How long do you stay out when you bring a new pup out for a potty break? Do you play while you wait? What if the puppy goes to sleep outside (as she often does as soon as I set her down). 
I know Ian Dunbar says go every hour and if the pup doesn't go, take her out every 10 minutes after that. That would have meant I took her out every 10 minutes for 2 1/2 hours today. She will be going to work with my husband soon, and he can't do that on a regular basis and get any work done! So, any tips on potty training would be appreciated.


----------



## ollieandkelly (May 7, 2009)

I agree with you to the fullest! I've had my pup for almost 3 weeks now, and he basically just goes whenever he feels like it, but he IS getting better. When they are very young, they have basically no control of their bladder. He is getting the hang of going outside, though. I give him lots of treats and praise when he does, and just tonight he went to the door, scratched at it and then ran downstairs. He's done that a couple times, and I then bring him out and he goes poop, so he is getting the hang of it. All I can say is patience, and have some good rug cleaner! I would also like to see some other member's tips on housetraining. It will get better, take it from another new puppy mom! 

PS: Maya's such a cutie!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Each pup has his own potty schedule... I'd suggest keeping a journal of sorts noting how long after eating/drinking/playing, etc your pup needs to pee or poop. You'll get the hang of things. The key in the beginning (and it sounds like you're doing it just right!!) is outside trips OFTEN!!! Don't give your pup a chance to make a mistake in the house! 

Enjoy your pup.. and take TONS of pictures.. you'll be amazed at how fast they grow up. Mine just had his 2nd birthday today, and it really does feel like just yesterday I was bringing him home and having that "omg what have I done" moment that first night


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My vet once showed me an Xray of a puppy's bladder at that age- it's the size of a walnut, lol. They get better when they get a bit older!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

First...your puppy is adorable, what a sweet little face. We went through the same thing with Rufus...we were outside with him a lot but in a few short weeks he was cluing in and "getting it". I'm sure in a few weeks your baby will be much better.


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement! I'm sure it will get better. I'm just worried that we're doing it wrong. I don't want to mess anything up. How long do you stay out with them on potty breaks? Sometimes we stay out for a while if she doesn't go and end up playing a lot. Mostly I play with her because all she wants to do often is sleep, dig up our grass with her mouth, and eat rocks. So I redirect with the toys. Is it better to bring the pup back in after a few minutes, crate her, and then try again in a few? Also, how do you avoid the pup getting so excited by the idea of the praise and treat that she only lets out a few drops? I can't even tell sometimes if she is peeing or just squatting because she is so low to the ground!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

It sounds like you are going to make swift progress. I'd nix the treat though, it just creates a good association with peeing, not where. If you catch the little darling mid stream in the house, let out a "NO", pick her up, take her outside and hope she finishes, then praise to high heaven.

And yes, if you take her out and she doesn't go, take her back in and put her back in the crate. Then try again. I would take her to the same spot in the yard, tell her to potty (or use any word you want) and she'll get it. 

I know it is a lot of work at this point, but it is really worth it! Good luck.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Congratulations, she is adorable.

I'm right with you on the potty training, we brought Cody home Friday. He's doing okay but lots of trips in and out. And up and down, our house is on a slope with two sets of stairs from the deck to the yard...I'm getting my exercise!!

He's had a few accidents in the house (fortunately tile, we keep him in the kitchen while inside) but overall he has gone outside more than inside so I think we're on the right track. 

Glad you asked about the treats, I had been thinking of using them but hadn't yet. 

They are fun though, and worth every trip down the stairs


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Sounds to me like you're doing okay. Normally trainers tell you not to play with them when they're outside to go potty, that way they learn that they have to get down to business. But if you have to re-direct her from doing things you don't want, you may not have a choice. My opinion about the treat-giving: We have always given them their "potty treats" as soon as we get back inside the house, not right when they go outside. This way they're not distracted when they're going. Good luck and she is adorable!


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

When Shadow was really little I had to carry her outside because when I let her out of the crate, she had to pee and couldnt walk down the stairs without having an accident. She wouldnt pee in my arms and I could get her out on the grass faster!
I would set the kitchen timer sometimes if I was busy so I wouldnt forget to get her out in time


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm going to use some of this advice as well... Our 4 month old pup (we just got him on Saturday) has had a couple of pees in the house, mostly on the ONLY rug we have in the house (it's a shag style one so maybe the texture is similar to grass?). I first tried just giving him lots of praise when he would actually go outside, but he was still having more accidents inside, so I started giving him a couple pieces of kibble as a treat everytime he goes outside... now, like you, I'm wondering if he just fakes it to get the treat because sometimes he comes inside and pees 10 minutes later. Maybe I'll try Doodle's advice and just give it to him once he comes inside so he isn't distracted.

He is definitely getting better though, and not worse, thankfully, so let's hope that it continues this way!

Good luck with Maya - she is super cute by the way!


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

Things are going better already. Assuming all continues going well today :crossfing we are on day 3 of no accidents in the house!  I think it's part her learning and part me learning how to prevent it. I wish she didn't have to spend so much time in her crate though. How do you know when you can trust them in the house a little longer? Right now I let her out of the crate in the house only when I am closely supervising her and it has been less than 15 minutes since she last peed outside. I take her out every hour to hour and a half and always play with her after potty breaks. Sometimes we hang out outside too, so she is getting plenty of attention. She just doesn't like not being able to get to me because she is in the crate. I am thinking in a couple more days if there are no accidents to increase it to 20 minutes after last pee, then try that for several days, then 25. I know she is still really little and doesn't have much control, so the most I would probably go would be 30 minutes until she is older. Is that reasonable?


----------

